# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kokkolan paikallisliikenne

## kuukanko

Kokkolan paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttaminen 1.7.2014 alkavaksi sopimuskaudeksi on alkanut. Sopimukset tehdään vain yhdeksi vuodeksi, 30.6.2015 asti. Lisäksi kohteissa on mahdollisuus 2 vuoden optioon.

Kilpailutustapana on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus ja ratkaisuperusteena halvin hinta. Kilpailu on jaettu kuuteen kohteeseen:
linja 1linja 3linja 5linja 6linja 7linja 8
Jokaista linjaa ajetaan yhdellä linja-autolla, tosin linjalla 7 on joskus talvikuukausina jouduttu käyttämään vara-autoa. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on henkilöautoilla 5 vuotta, pikkubusseilla 7 vuotta ja normaalikokoisilla busseilla 17 vuotta. Liikennöitsijä saa itse päättää kalustokoon, mutta matkustajamäärä ei saa säännöllisesti ylittää istumapaikkojen määrää. Linjalle 7 vaaditaan matalalattiabussi.

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy Kokkolan kaupungin sivuilta.

----------


## killerpop

> Kokkolan paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttaminen 1.7.2014 alkavaksi sopimuskaudeksi on alkanut. Sopimukset tehdään vain yhdeksi vuodeksi, 30.6.2015 asti. Lisäksi kohteissa on mahdollisuus 2 vuoden optioon.
> Jokaista linjaa ajetaan yhdellä linja-autolla, tosin linjalla 7 on joskus talvikuukausina jouduttu käyttämään vara-autoa. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on henkilöautoilla 5 vuotta, pikkubusseilla 7 vuotta ja normaalikokoisilla busseilla 17 vuotta. Liikennöitsijä saa itse päättää kalustokoon, mutta matkustajamäärä ei saa säännöllisesti ylittää istumapaikkojen määrää. Linjalle 7 vaaditaan matalalattiabussi.
> 
> Tarjouspyyntö löytyy Kokkolan kaupungin sivuilta.


Linjalla 6 on ainakiin nykyisen toimijan puolesta käytäntönä, että auto vaihdetaan Ventjärvellä pienemmäksi kesken linjasivun. Tuolla kyllä nykyisillä kuljettajilla on paras tuntemus, minne kukakin jätetään, koska pysäkkejä ei ole haja-asutusalueilla, mutta kyllähän tutut asiakkaat muistetaan. Eli koululaiset.

----------


## killerpop

Kokkolan kaupunginhallituksen esityslistalta http://kokwww.kokkola.fi/kokkola/Dyn...0144246-19.HTM selviää, että paikallisliikenteessä tapahtuu 1.7.2014 alkaen liikennöitsijävaihdoksia.

Halvimmat tarjoukset oli tehnyt Pohjolan Matka/Antti Kangas Oy kohteissa 1, 2, 3, 5 ja 6. Kohteen 4 piti itsellään Dahl Citybus

----------


## kuukanko

Seuraavat sopimuskaudet Kokkolan linjoilla ovat 1.7.2017 - 30.6.2018 + yhden vuoden optio. Kilpailukohteet olivat samat kun edellisellä kierroksella. Liikennöitsijöiden voimasuhteet muuttuvat niin että aiemmin vain yhtä kohdetta ajanut Dahl valtasi nyt melkein koko liikenteen Pohjolan Matkalta.

Seuraavalla sopimuskaudella liikennettä hoitavat:
Kohde 1 (linja 1): Dahl-linjaliikenneKohde 2 (linja 3): Dahl CitybusKohde 3 (linja 5): Dahl-linjaliikenneKohde 4 (linja 6): Dahl CitybusKohde 5 (linja 7): Dahl-linjaliikenneKohde 6 (linja 8): Pohjolan Matka / Antti Kangas Oy

----------


## killerpop

> Seuraavat sopimuskaudet Kokkolan linjoilla ovat 1.7.2017 - 30.6.2018 + yhden vuoden optio. Kilpailukohteet olivat samat kun edellisellä kierroksella. Liikennöitsijöiden voimasuhteet muuttuvat niin että aiemmin vain yhtä kohdetta ajanut Dahl valtasi nyt melkein koko liikenteen Pohjolan Matkalta.
> 
> Seuraavalla sopimuskaudella liikennettä hoitavat:
> Kohde 1 (linja 1): Dahl-linjaliikenneKohde 2 (linja 3): Dahl CitybusKohde 3 (linja 5): Dahl-linjaliikenneKohde 4 (linja 6): Dahl CitybusKohde 5 (linja 7): Dahl-linjaliikenneKohde 6 (linja 8): Pohjolan Matka / Antti Kangas Oy


Dahl Citybus piti itsellään linjan 6 ja sai lisäksi linjan 3, sen sijaan Dahl-linjaliikenne on aivan uusi tulokas ja voitti suoritteiltaan merkittävimmät linjat.
Dahl-linjaliikenteellä ei ollut aiemmin nimestään huolimatta linjaliikennettä Kokkolassa ennen yritysostoa, jossa se hankki G. Widjeskogin liiketoiminnan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kokkolassa kaupunkiliikenteen seuraava sopimuskausi kilpailutetaan yhtenä kohteena alueellisena käyttöoikeussopimuksena. Liikennöitsijä suunnittelee liikenteen. Tarjouspyynnössä on esitetty vähimmäisvaatimukset palvelutasolle (esim. alueittain minimivaatimukset liikennöintiajoista ja vuoroväleistä). Liikennöitsijä järjestää lippujärjestelmän ja pitää lipputulot itse. Lippujen hinnat on määritelty tarjouspyynnössä (kertalippu 3,50 e, arvokortti 2,50 e/matka, 30 päivän lippu 60 e). Liikennöitsijä vastaa myös kaikesta asiakaspalvelusta (sisältäen asiakaspalvelupisteen Kokkolan keskustassa) ja markkinoinnista.

Palveluliikenne ja liikenne kaupunkialueen ulkopuolisista taajamista ei sisälly tähän kilpailuun, ne kilpailutetaan erikseen.

Sopimuskausi on 1.7.2020 - 30.6.2025 + 2 vuoden optio. Kilpailussa hintapisteitä saa 95 pistettä, toimenpide- ja markkinointisuunnitelmasta voi saada max. 5 pistettä. Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro5-matalalattiabussit, maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja tämä paketti keskittyisi Antti Kangas Oy:lle, tutummin Pohjolan Matkalle
http://kokkola.oncloudos.com/cgi/DRE...id=20205749-13

----------

